# What's the "barq" of  "ev-barq" repetition?



## Edguoglitigin

Do you have some opininons about the "barq" and more?


----------



## Emre Yigit

"Ev bark" (no Q in Turkish).

According to the TDK can mean two different things.

First, house and property.

Second, family.

Almost always occurs as a form of "ev bark sahibi olmak" (to have "ev bark"). Perhaps a loose translation would be: "Having set down roots"?

The negative, "evsiz barksız", is probably best translated as "drifter".


----------



## Edguoglitigin

Actually I know all of them...I just wonder explanations about the morphological structure of the "bark". Of course It is provided some etymological informations to deal with this subject. Already I expect someone being a Turkic linguist to discuss on it.
Also thanks for replying my question that you are the first!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Edguoglitigin, sekizinci asırda bark, _konut _ve _yurt _anlamına gelirmiş. Orhun Kitabeleri'nden alıyoruz bu bilgiyi. Kökeni de bar-, yani _ulaşmak_, _varmak_, _elde etmek_. Sevan Nişanyan'ın sözlüğü şu bilgiyi veriyor:_
Final -k etkisiyle inisyal b- korunmuştur. 11. yy'da ev bark ikilemesi haricinde kullanılmayan bir sözcük olarak kaydedilmiştir.
_
barmak ile varmak sözcüklerinin birbirleriyle bağlantılı olduğunu ifade ediyor ve var- maddesinde şu geçiyor:_
Final -r- içeren iki Türkçe örnekte inisyal b > v dönüşümü görülür; karş. ver-. Buna karşılık sert sessiz içeren türevlerde inisyal b- korunmuştur; karş. bark._


----------



## Edguoglitigin

> Edguoglitigin, sekizinci asırda bark, _konut _ve _yurt _anlamına gelirmiş. Orhun Kitabeleri'nden alıyoruz bu bilgiyi. Kökeni de bar-, yani _ulaşmak_, _varmak_, _elde etmek_. Sevan Nişanyan'ın sözlüğü şu bilgiyi veriyor:_
> Final -k etkisiyle inisyal b- korunmuştur. 11. yy'da ev bark ikilemesi haricinde kullanılmayan bir sözcük olarak kaydedilmiştir.
> _
> barmak ile varmak sözcüklerinin birbirleriyle bağlantılı olduğunu ifade ediyor ve var- maddesinde şu geçiyor:_
> Final -r- içeren iki Türkçe örnekte inisyal b > v dönüşümü görülür; karş. ver-. Buna karşılık sert sessiz içeren türevlerde inisyal b- korunmuştur; karş. bark._



Ben de görüşlerimi sizinle paylaşayım. Evet, aslında üzerinde çok durulacak bir etimoloji değilmiş gibi görünüyor *"bark"* kelimesi; ama belki de örtülü kalan eski bir eylemi yaşatıyor ve biz bunu bilmiyoruz. Fiilden isim yapım eki *"-(I)k"*nın varlığından haberdarsak ve türkçede sonda telaffuz edilebilen ünsüz çiftleri durumundan dolayı eski türkçedeki kelimlerin yardımcı ünlüye ihtiyaç duymadan da türetilebileceğini biliyorsak *(er-k, ber-k, al-t, ön-g)*, bu kelime için bar- fiilinden *-(I)k* eki ile isim yapıldığını görmek hiç de zor değildir. Her ne kadar bu isim sadece ev-bark ikilmesinde geçse de bar- fillinin bir türevi dilimizde hiç de seyrek olmayarak kullanılmaktadır. Bahsettiğim fiil, bu fiilden *-(I)n-* dönüşlülük eki ile yapılan *"barın-" *fiilidir. Eğer "bark" varılan yer ise ki, elde etmek anlamını güçlü bulmuyorum. Barın- da "kendi kendine ulaşmak" olmalı en basit şekilde. Fakat "barın-" fiilinin bir nevi "hayatı sürüdürebilmek için tehlike...vs'den korunmak" anlamını karşılıyor. Öyleyse bu "bar-" filli daha farlı bir anlama sahip olabilir mi? Evet, ben görüşümü bu soruyla bitiriyorum. İncelenmeye değer bulunduğunda elbet birisi bu fiili araştıracaktır.

Son olarak Nişanyan'a bir itirazım var ki, bark kelimesindeki ses korunmasını bilimsellikten uzak izah etmesi gayri-ciddidir. Ona kalırsa "bur-" fiili de bugün "vur-" olmalıydı. Bu durumun temel hatta tek sebebi *"kullanım sıklığı"*dır. Bark kelimesi demin de bahsettiğimiz gibi sadece bir ikilemenin için hapsolmuş ve bu yüzden de sık kullanım şansı bulamamıştır. Kullanılmayan her şey aşınmayacağı gibi kullanılmayan kelimeler de böyledir. Bir örnekle izah edeyim:

Şu an dilimizde var olan *"kötürüm"* kelimesi "götür-" fiilinden türetilmiştir. Kötür- fiili Oğuz Lehçesinde k>g değişimi yaşarken "kötürüm" kelimesi olduğu gibi kalmıştır. Bu durumu fonolojik olarak açıklayamazsınız. Bu kullanım sıklığından doğan bir sonuçtur.


----------



## Edguoglitigin

Düştüğüm bir hatayı telafi etmek istiyorum. *geç-* ve *geçin-* "hayat sürdürmek" fiilerinin arasında ortaya çıkan ikinci anlam *barın-* fiilinin de *bar-*'tan "varmak" geldiği açıkça ortaya koyuyor.


----------



## seyif

Bark kelimesinin mezar anlamına geldiğini soylemişti birisi. Tabi şifahi olduğu için şu an kaynak veremeyeceğim.


----------



## ancalimon

Bar  sözcüğü Tatarca'da  "perişanlık, yok oluş, ölüm"  anlamları var.  Ancak bunun evlilikle pek ilgisi olduğunu sanmıyorum 

Benim aklıma "BALIQ"  geliyor..  şehir anlamına gelen bu sözcüğün "bir arada bulunmak" ile ilgisi olduğunu düşünüyorum.  Benzer örnek olarak "kalabalık",

(Dip Not:  Sanırım KALABALIK sözcüğü de "Göl gibi bir araya toplanmak, çevreyi ve komşuları bir araya getirmek" anlamı taşıyor)

Türkçedeki çoğu ikilemenin bence sanıldığından daha karmaşık açıklamaları olabilir.

Bi de "bir araya yığılmış" anlamı var gibi. Ayrıca bar (varmak-ulaşmak) ile de ilişkili duruyor.

Son olarak: BALIQ sözcüğü de BAĞLIK ve BAĞ ile ilişkili olabilir diye düşünüyorum.

Sanırım bakmamız gereken kök  -BA- .. İşin özüne inmekse çok zor gibi.


----------



## er targyn

http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re.../data/alt/turcet&text_number=1706&root=config


----------

